# Names, names.. tell me their names.



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry I searched but couldn't find a thread with all our dog names! ( I need ideas)
Tell me your dog(s) name. Past, present and future if you wish!

I have Nauni- from Lilo & Stitch movie. chihuahua/dachshund.
Our GSD ( april 2011) will maybe be Zues, Berkeley or Bentley.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just have a GSD -- *Rambo*
At home my parents have a black lab mutt -- *Paris*.....i know? haha, and it doesn't fit because she's the smartest dog I've ever met
they have another little mutt thing they rescued -- *Mitzi*
and my dad has his Treeing Walker Coonhound -- *Rosco*
Thats it at present. We've had a *Dewey *and *Lacy *in the past.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

i have Dodger GSD, Molly BC/Aussie mix and Chopper (passed away )


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had Shana, Ted, Chelsie, Shadow, Shana (yes two Shanas, I was 12 when I got my second one...) Sassy (didn't name her), Amadeus, and Glock coming home. My gelding's name is Geronimo. I like going with historical/mythological names and now am going to do gun manufacturers my GSD boys. 
Ideas:
Archimedes
Socrates
Plato
Magnum
Atilla
Luger
Remington
Beretta
Magnum


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

My girl's name is Dharma and my foster girl's name is Tessa. Tessa came with her name from the shelter and I kept it since she already answered to it. I got Dharma's name from the show Lost- my favorite TV show ever.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I had a beagle named Pink because when I picked her out the breeder put pink nail polish on her toes so they would know which one was mine. Omy was my heart dog- a gsd named after my German friend- it means Granny in German. Stosh really should be spelled Stache, but no one would know how to say it. It's short for Stanislav which is Stanley, so 'Stosh' means Stan. I like the female name Juta, pronounced Utah, another German name and Uschi, rhymes with sushi.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My rescue girl came with the name Nadia and I kept it because I couldn't think of anything else to change it to that rhymed. My boy also came with his name, Zisso, and I liked it because it is unique so of course we kept that too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have *Keeta* my mix from the shelter. She was picked up as a stray and the shelter staff named her. I liked the name so much, I kept it.

*Gryffon* was from a "G" litter. The breeder I got him from names the pups for registration. She couldn't decide between Griffon or Gryphon as a possible name for one of the boys. I suggested *Gryffon*, a combination of the two spellings, and she liked it. It was by chance that I ended up with the puppy whose name I had suggested.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I have Lexie(Yorkie), Lilly(Chihuahua), Kaiya(GSD), and my new baby Achilles(GSD) will be arriving Monday!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Troi and Crusher, the littermates. Felony, the pit bull; Pearl, the cat; Trevor, the lizard, and Havoc, the puppy. There is a least one other Havoc on this board alone and there is a Havoc Tiberius web page. So much for being unique.
I met a goldfish named "Joyce Carol Floats" and a parakeet named Onan--he spilled his seed upon the ground.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage
Carly
Zelda
Niles
Dolly
Boz
Tessa
Gentry
Chloe
Cachet

(Lucia - my son's name is Griffin )


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Cocker: Andy
OES: Abbey
GSDs: Tasha, Tex, Echo, Yukon, JR, Too, Niki, Bo, Ringer, Honey, Kelly, Mac, Slider, Bruiser, & Faith
Birds: Cherry, Jimmy, Boris & Natasha
Fish: Oscar & Arlean (it was spelled incorrectly)


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I love them1 Keep 'em coming! 
My daughters name is Kaiya  LOL


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli-GSD (yes after the brand of vodka
Frank-Pug (not mine but might as well be as he hangs out with us all the time lol)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono
(he's the first!)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Stark* was named after a character in a book. The character used a bow and arrow and never missed his target. Perfect for a dog who trains in schutzhund.  Stark also means "strong/powerful" in German. His registered name is different than his call name Stark.

*Beau* (RIP) was named after Bo Dereks, as my Dad was obsessed and it was his call on the name.

I have a list compiled for my next with both girls and boys names, basically every time I hear or see a name I like, I look it up and write it down.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I have *Elsa*, which we chose because she came with the stipper name of Kandi and we wanted a strong German name to go with our strong German sable girl 

The hopeful future puppy 2011 will be *Medo*, which means "bear" in Bosnian (my husband is Bosnian). The litter before that we were hoping to get before there were NO BOYS was *Pasko*, a Croatian and Hungarian name (husband lived in Croatia, breeder is from Hungary).

PAST family dogs have all been named after mountain men in our family. It was a really cool thing that started with the dog my parents had when I was born. They've had all male labs:
*Colter*
*Bridger*
*Gantt*
*Parker*
*Gunner* (this actually might not be one--he was an adult when my mom rescued him and she might not have changed his name)
*Beckwourth*


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I have Hachi (wgsd), Roku (gsd), Tyson (lab, funny enough named after the boxer mike tyson, and the dog bit my old boxers ear half off when they were both puppys) also got Missy (mini jack russell)

In the past me and my family have had:

Sandy ( boxer)

Dancer ( scottish deerhound)

Molly ( jack russell )

Bonnie ( pom mix)

Rusty ( jack russell was mollys father)

Quinn ( Gundog )


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD: Sinister

My GSD pup next year will be Malice.

Past dogs:
Kota
Bogie
Capone
Kahlua
Rogue
Isis


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I have three GSD's from rescue. I didn't change their names: Monty, Kaylee and Mauser. In the late 80's-early 90's had a GSD named Sheba but she developed gastric torsion while I was deployed.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Ezra (he came from the pound 
Maxx (came with his name, but we added an "X")

Guys I've picked up off the street & rehomed:
Daisy - before I knew JRT's were insane
Pal - turned out to be a poodle but you couldn't tell when I picked him up
Belle - Was eating out of a Taco Bell bag on the side of the road
Aspen - Spitz & something. So cute that someone stole her out of my back yard
Jaxon - Was walking down a road named "Jackson" 
Bisco - a Boston Terrier whose name was originally Larry.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

When I was young I had a dog named *Snickles*. My mom came up with the name and I have no idea where or how she came up with that.
A few years before I left the nest we got a dalmation mix named *Sebastian*, so named due to my youngest sisters obsession with The Little Mermaid.

My first dog was named *Kinsey.* Kinsey was named after the main character in the Sue Grafton Aphabet Novels. 
My current dogs are *Dallas* and *Willow. *Dallas is also named after a character in a book and Willow is named after a character in Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

I also had 2 foster Greyhounds, Axle and Tennessee. Both came with their names.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

My boy's name is Einstein  after Doc Brown's dog in Back to the Future...

At the park I see a golden named smudge, a husky named kojac, there's a dexter, a harry, a arowin (lord of the rings reference?), chestnut...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm a big fan of old mythological names, and when I got *Odin* as a puppy I knew I wanted a nice, strong name that reflected that. Odin is a chief Norse god associated with wisdom, war, battle and death, and also magic, prophecy, poetry, victory, and the hunt. I figured it was fitting for a schutzhund dog. 

*Noire* came to me with the name Bella, and since the name is way too common for my liking I went with another name in her full registered name. (La Belle Noire). 

In the past i've had Harley, an Akita named Ichi, a ACD named Indi, and I currently have a cat named Zero, as well as a few others.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

My girl GSD's name is Kalee. (sounds like collie only with an "A") I didn't name her, but she's old enough I decided to just leave her that name, it wasn't horrible anyway. If I were to pick a name, I think I would honstly pick out a good name from a german name list....


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Past:
Opik
Kayah

Present:
Clark


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Past: Adolph, Czar, Max 
Current: Zack, Zeus, Yogi, Betsy, Trixie, Kai


----------



## Baron_KY (Mar 14, 2011)

Past: 
Aspen
Boone
Hera

Current:
Baron


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

As far as "my" dogs... their names... 

Past Dogs have been: Heidi, and Whiskey

Current Dog: Kola ( like coka-a-cola but with a "k")

No future dogs planned yet.


----------



## wjl1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

Past:

Jasmin

Current:

Whitney
Otto


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

My dogs, Sadie and Freddy.
My sisters dogs, Chadwick and Blaze


----------



## VTSage (Feb 6, 2011)

Currently: 
Sage GSD 
Kodiak- Maine ****

Also, they don't live with us anymore but live with my in laws now, they are my husbands dogs but don't do well with small children (I LOVE their names):

Furio- Pitbull
Mena-Pitbull

My parents dogs over the years-

Ozzy (after poem Ozymandias) Lhasa Apso mix
Spanky- (after the Little Rascals) Cairn Terrier
Gertrude (we didn't name her, a rescue) Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Jack- Cairn Terrier
Rocky- Pom mix


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

We have:

*Timber Wolf *(WGSD)
-dogs we name all have a last name  When we got Timber my daughter said he looked like a Timberwolf and the name stuck.
*Roxy Kardashian* (GSD) - Kardashian was added by my husband, he said she looked pretty but beware, she can be a real blank.
*Chili Chalupa* - at the time, hubby and I were eating a lot of Taco Bell!
*Stormy* (Samoyed) - he came with his name already. 

Some good names of dogs that came through the rescue...
*CiCi *(short for *Coco Chanel *- little chocolate lab/pit mix puppy)
*Sammy *(short for *Samantha*- GSD pup named after the dog in I am Legend) 
*Sheba *(husky mix)
*Handsome *(mastiff pup - he was REALLY wrinkly and his adopter said "I think he is handsome" and the name stuck)
*Goose *(pit mix - Top Gun)
*Chaos *(Rottie - she was so the opposite of Chaos but it was cute)
*Rambo *(Chihuahua - all of 5 pds. Great to watch people's faces when you called "Rambo" and they watched this little dog come trotting over!)
*Cash *(Doberman)


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

mine are:

present:
*Buster* (GSD)
*Maggy* (GSD)

past:
*Pongo* (Dalmatian)
*Perdita* (Perdy) (Dalmatian)

other family dog's names (cousins):
*York* (great dane)
*Faruk* (great dane)
*Willy* (golden retriever)
*Nina* (mutt)
*Piruças* (mutt)
*Billy* (chihuahua)
*Cherry *(Jack Russell)
*Sun *(jack russell)
*Tara *(schitzu)
*Buddy* (labrador retriever)


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

GSD Frank
Border collies: Jack, Indy, King and Molly
Golden Retrievers: Brady, Max, Fancy and Taffy.


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

Bored so I'll just live all of my past and present loved ones..I think there are some fun names in there:

Peaches - DLH cat..my first bbf, and the reason I'm going to be a vet student
Reeses - first GSD
Meeko - Siberian hampster
Leonardo/Donatello/Rafael/Michelangelo - green anoles
Ed - red-eared slider
Misty - yorkie/pom x
Jake - DSH cat
Fenrir - DSH cat
Lilly - yorkie rescue
Chloe - yorkie rescue
Pandora - Abbott's okeetee corn snake
Cain - green basilisk lizard rescue
Lucian - citrus bearded dragon 
Nadia - rabbit
Cassie/Rachel - cotton tail hares
Starlet/Felix/Oscar/Butch/Sundance - budgies
Ax/Tobias/Alloran/Tony/Marco - mice
Gubernaculum - betta fish

current (though many above are alive and living with my parents as they were family pets).....

Laika - Papillon and sole mate
Jimmy - blizzard corn snake
Ember - fire corn snake
Axel - Brazilian rainbow boa
Able- green basilisk lizard
Zevran - bloodred bearded dragon
Orchid - super snow leopard gecko
Isolde - ghost corn snake
Apollo/Artemis - lavender corn snakes
Baron - striped butter corn snake
Grissom/Phospholamban - betta fish

and coming May 21st...Loki - black GSD!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Carlie, Bobby, Kahn, Loki, Calieb. some of these
dogs where pure bred some were whatever.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Oooo,
Well, currently I have 
Star - Lab mix rescue (her name was Betty when we adopted her, but that had to go)

From when I was a kid we had
Macada - cocker spaniel/dachshund mix (I was three when we got her and I named her after ricotta cheese, except, I couldn't pronounce it)
Mouse Hound - HUGE tom cat
Romeo - another cat
Gawyn - cat
Fido - cat
Suzy - cat
Tex - Fox Hound
Roxy - Australian Cattle Dog
Zoe - Dalmatian
Penny - Dalmatian
Tanka - Appaloosa (short for the Lakota word tatanka, meaning bull buffalo)
Jodie Lou - Mustang
Abby - paint pony
Apples - tennessee walking horse
Stella - Quater Horse X
Rocky - pygmie goat
Pudgins - Buff Orpington rooster

Yeah, we lived on a farm, LOL

A few memorable names from working at the animal shelter were
Cocoa - a GSD
Heidi - GSD
Cool -LabXRotti
Belle - Cattle Dog
Raven - LabXGreat Dane
Kiddo - long haired chi-monster


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd (my GSD)
parents/family animals, past & present:
Lady (sheltie)
Sandy (lab)
Chelsea (rhodesian ridgeback)
Linux (landseer newfie)
Bear (newfie)
Nanook (siberian husky)
Daisy (beagle)
Brandy (yorkie)
King (shepherd mix)
Heidi (border collie)
Jewel (mixed ankle biter dog)
Jenny (beagle)
Pickle (lab mix)
Ralph (lab)
Angel (white gsd)


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella (GSD) Current !
Ralph (Dobie) 
Sam , Samantha (Mix)


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

The ones I have now are all GSD - Zeus, Figi, Abby. Past GSD's are Mia, Tonya, Maximus, Annika, Hera, Rommel, Dietz, Kosmo, Duke, Dutch, Vondra, Rose (golden retriever), Poof (Keeshonden), Cinnamon (Cocker), Brutus (Cocker), Delilah (Cocker), and at least 99 puppies through the years. We also have a house cat named Morey and four barn cats named B.C. (barn cat), Spook, kitten and kitten kitten. We have three Morgan horses named Chief, Nova and Hanna. The Familiies pets are GSD - Ryker & Vondra, Doberman - Ramul, 2 strays - Precious and Niblet, Horses - Waddy, Prince, Pal, Whiskey, Poodle-Itsy, Yorkie-Ginger, Poodle-Fifi.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

We weren't sure on a name for Josh, we're hoping he'll be picked by our county as a tracking/SAR/narcotics dog so we chose Joshua which means "God saves".

Other names we considered
Luka
Mika
Kane (different spelling but still bad biblical connotation)
Justus
Judge (my hub wanted to say "Let me unpack the judge" just once)

The name he came with (but didn't answer to) was Jonah, which is a fine name but a few of the guys in the K-9 unit we hope to join were in the Navy, Jonah is a bad luck omen for them.

Our other animals are Daisy, Romeo and Caspurr. We also had 3 dogs in the 90's, they were Dottie, Casper and Sport.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

current dogs
bubba- rottweiler
heidi- rottweiler
klaus- gsd
past dogs
rocky- husky
natasha- rottweiler
freida- rottweiler
samantha- rottweiler
smokey- gsd
cats
rocky
stimpy
repo


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar Belle & Kayden Courage.


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

About to get a pup and we just named him Adobe (pronounced ah-dough'-bee)


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

We have Noni, a six year old Lhasa mix and Lijha, our new five month old GSD.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I have Otto & Enzo. I love the names Chaos and Havco for male. For girl I like Enya.  good luck with your name search.


----------



## ptl_10 (Oct 29, 2010)

My GSD resuces name is *Mystic*.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I am currently owned by : Penny 13 year old Boston Terrier. Hunter, 12 year old Chihauhau....and last but not least ......Ruger 4 month old ( holy terror) ( butt headed) GSD.....A beautiful but a huge handfull at 45 pounds...:wild:


----------



## Tankers08 (Mar 28, 2011)

My little mans name is Tank. He is a GSD/Akita Mix


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I had a golden retriever male named Monte.
A Great pyransees Female named Daisy Duke (Was originally just Duke, but then my uncle found out she was a girl xP. He had been deceived) 
Current Dog, GSD female named Sasha.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gretchen (GSD)
Holly (Doxie mix)
Lone Star (Pit Mix)
Sarge (GSD mix)
Boomer (Aussie)
Dolly (Sheltie Mix)
Boogie (Aussie)
Cheyene (Aussie)
Apache (Aussie)
Aggie (Aussie)
Cutter (Aussie)
La Tisha (Poodle)
Annie (Doxie)
Tug (Golden)
Sarge (GSD)
Maggie Mae (Doxie)


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

Pongo (Dalmation)
Snowball (Siberian Husky)
Drago (Great Dane)
Roxy (Yellow Lab)
Dexter (GSD)
Maximus (GSD)


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Retta
Rex (our son named him and wanted another "R" name)
Rennie (adopted her as a 2 year old - how could we pass up a sweetie with an "R" name?)
Ridley (AKC name Agassy but I had name chosen before we found him. He didn't seem to mind)

My husband plans to break the "R" naming routine with the next dog but just in case I'm still watching for "R" names!


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

My current GSD pup is named Gertie (for Gertrude). Current beagle is Lola & past beagle Sophie.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

CURRENT

Ace (gsd)
Mandy (yellow lab)
Baby (terrier mix)

PAST

Jackie (rat terrier)
Blue (shepherd-husky)
Judge (rotti)
Max (dobe)
Prissy (dachs mix)
Turk (poodle mix)
Mitsi (dachs)
Ginger (wv brown dog)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Gretchen (GSD)
> Holly (Doxie mix)
> Lone Star (Pit Mix)
> Sarge (GSD mix)
> ...


OMG! I forgot to add Hondo! Please, don't tell him! I also forgot to add Chewey (JRT)

Too many dogs...too many dogs...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> OMG! I forgot to add Hondo! Please, don't tell him! I also forgot to add Chewey (JRT)
> 
> Too many dogs...too many dogs...


I totally caught that but I didn't want to call you out on that!

But you did it yourself so, ahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jason B (Mar 15, 2011)

*Current Dawgs
*Heidi (JRT)
Scout (Yellow Lab)
Radar (GSD)

*Past Dawgs
*Zeke (Black Lab)
Fritz (GSD)
Andy (****zu - I know how they got their name)
Cricket (Black Mouth Curr)
Cody (Black Mouth Curr)
Hobo (Pitt - Rescue, he was roaming the pastures)
Miley (Chocolate Lab)
Ace (Chocolate Lab)
Tasha (GSD)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I totally caught that but I didn't want to call you out on that!
> 
> But you did it yourself so, ahahahahahahahahahaha!


 
Don't know why, but I put Sarge twice - he must be running through my mind.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Current: Alice (GSD) after Alice Kramden, we watched her for about ten minutes at 12 weeks old and figured that she'd be the first German Shepherd on the moon.

Zoey (weasel terrier JRT X) Mom named her.

Past: Loki (GSD sable) previously in Rescue named Keiko, re-named by ex Adolph which I violently protested (confused the dog with the "Off" command) Note: the "ex" distinction.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I LOVE reading all these names!!! So far our finalist seem to be, Julian, Julius, Jack, Benson and Jack.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooh, I like Julias!


----------



## attila1012 (Jan 6, 2007)

Current (and first GSD) - Attila


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

El Birbo, from what I can find it is Spanish for "The Curious". Unfortunately, I cannot take credit for the name, he came with it.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

The first ever German Shepherd that I had as a child was Max
The second Was Sergent 
The third was Major
The first German shepherd that I raised from puppy hood by myself as an adult was Marshall
The second was/is Riley and Third was/is Apollo. Apollo came with his name because I adopted him.


----------



## chatmank (Jan 19, 2011)

I have Ebony, Zoe, Jordan, Prada, Infinity, chico, Gucci, Brownie...


----------



## beaderdog (Dec 23, 2010)

Current: Boomer, Penny, Pippin
Past: Ilsa, Molly, Heathcliff, Honour, Ginger, Hibby, Missy, Sham, Carrie, Laddie, Chipper, Pup Dog & King


----------

